# Mild Scoliosis but Severe Pain



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there! Sorry to hear you've had these issues... Just to throw it out there I have: Scoliosis (two curves, 38* and 33*), joint laxity (mild Ehlers-danlos), rheumatoid arthritis, hip dysplasia (only kind of; the top of my femur is the wrong shape), issues with my sacrum (although no official diagnoses but xrays look like I cracked it at some point, then continued to ride, jog, work, etc), and plenty of other issues I won't whine about  Riding mainly bothers my back, particularly bareback or deeper seat work. I have had some issues with breathlessness, which, until recently, I always assumed were just me being out of shape lol 

The 'recently' factors in maybe a month or so ago, when I was finding it very difficult to breathe while doing trot and canter poles. My mom is a nurse, and her best guess was that, because the spine is deformed, it doesn't support quite properly. This means the muscles up the back and through the ribs (as the ribs go with the spine) have to be stronger and work harder to help support the spine. Especially as you say that "with every sit in the posting trot I would be forced to stop breathing", I would guess that, as you come up to post, your muscles hold you there, then they relax, you sit, they catch and hold you to a sit for a moment, then repeat. It's entirely possible that, as you sat and the muscles contracted, it was interfering with your breathing. The diaphragm is after all *dun dun dun* _a muscle_! This made sense for what I had experienced at least. I did mention it to my PCD and my PT recently and both agreed with the theory. Not saying that's what it is, but seems like something similar at least. It's also possible that the spinal curve shifts your ribs to a degree that they interfere with your lungs, although you would probably need a rather severe curve to do that.


----------



## chloeequestrian (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you so much that really clears things up! I go to PT too I'm really hoping it helps. And, hopefully you are able to find something that eases the pain!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No help with the medical aspect but do talk to your dr and such.

I will say that some horses are different shape and even things you don't really think about can trigger stuff when you're riding. It's not at all uncommon to hear something happened that doesn't usually happen when riding a particular horse (or saddle!). Just something to keep in mind.

The breathlessness could be related to extreme pain.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Also, don't assume that lower back pain when riding is necessarily attributable to the scoliosis. Even riders who don't have scoliosis can have lower back pain. For a variety of reasons.

I hope things work out for you. It seems quite a lot has been put on your plate, and you deserve a break.


----------

